# Halo 3 (Xbox)



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Any good?

Got it today for a fiver.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Better than Halo 2, that's for sure, but a bit easy to complete on anything less than Legendary.
End has very similar feeling to the end of Halo 1.
For a fiver, you've nothing to complain about!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Brilliant game IMO, and for a fiver it will be even better! :lol::lol: As said before, stick it straight on legendary from the owrd go. My young lad (whos 5) completed it on the other difficulty levels!!


----------



## SemperFiZero (Jan 8, 2009)

Fun game, do the campaign mode to get the free stuff to mod your user profile etc etc and then play the game. People will pwn you if you just go online right away and you aren't used to the new weapons and new controls. 

I did and I got owned and I was very good at Halo 2 online. Plus the campaign is meh, sorta fun if you play with someone and get it done quicker that way.


----------

